# أسس حساب و تصميم الأنظمة الشمسية الكبيرة لتسخين الماء خبرات من الواقع العملي



## jouini87 (4 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


**http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N8T2R33U*
*أسس حساب و تصميم الأنظمة الشمسية الكبيرة لتسخين الماء خبرات من الواقع العملي

) منقول)

** ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء*​


----------



## محمد عميرة (4 مايو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## jouini87 (5 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد 122 (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
مجهود طيب شكرا جزيلا
والسلام عليكم


----------



## حوراء النور (13 مايو 2010)

اشكر كل الاخوة على مرورهم الطيب ..شكر وتقدير للمشرفين على مرورهم ، وعلى كلماتهم الطيبة ، وهذا يدل على نبل اخلاقكم وتميزكم وابداعاتكم تقبلوا مني كل الشكر والتقدير .. بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## salehzaabi (14 مايو 2010)

Dr Mohammed
,im not able to open you file could you please send it to my below email 
[email protected]
thanks


----------



## jouini87 (14 مايو 2010)

salehzaabi قال:


> Dr Mohammed
> ,im not able to open you file could you please send it to my below email
> [email protected]
> thanks


Sorry but my name is not MOhammed 
did you mean this file?? if so i will send it to you


----------



## sred (16 مايو 2010)

*مشكووور وجزاكم الله الف خير*


----------



## ،، أبا محمد ~ (17 مايو 2010)

_بارك الله بك و بمجهودك _

_يعطيك العافية _


----------



## medenergy (18 مايو 2010)

هذا الرابط لا يعمل،المرجوإظافة روابط اخرى و شكرا...........


----------



## jouini87 (18 مايو 2010)

medenergy قال:


> هذا الرابط لا يعمل،المرجوإظافة روابط اخرى و شكرا...........


http://www.4shared.com/document/ddwCMxq1/__online.html


----------



## medenergy (18 مايو 2010)

thank you ...........


----------



## aloil (19 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jomma (25 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق والنجاح، وإنشاءالله من الأوائل​


----------



## jouini87 (6 يونيو 2010)

jomma قال:


> بالتوفيق والنجاح، وإنشاءالله من الأوائل​


بارك الله فيكم


----------



## jouini87 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*كل الشكر لكم*


----------



## نجمة السماء (22 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الفايل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م سامى زكى (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود االرائع
لكنى أريد أن أعرف كيف أصمم أبعاد وأقطار CPC
وأيضا قطرTube


----------



## عصام نورالدين (23 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ......
مشكور على الكتاب


----------



## م.م فادي (23 أغسطس 2010)

مميزة ورائعة الكتب التي تحمليها 

شكرا لك اخت جوين


----------



## ساكانا (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي ,, و الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (29 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود طيب شكرا جزيلا


----------

